# Time Travel Thread



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll bite, this should be fun.








The Doom Bible​ 
Following is the original Doom Bible in its entirety. Created by Tom Hall in 1992, this document contains all the original ideas for Doom. As will be seen, Doom changed quite a bit from this original plan -- almost nothing found within these 16 sections made it to the full game. Nevertheless, it's an interesting read -- and explains more than a few mysteries about Doom's features. 


This document is not owned nor copyrighted by Doomworld in any way. It is as close of a transcription of the original document to HTML as possible. Any cool ideas -- or blatant errors -- found within are either the result of the original author, Tom Hall, or the transciptor, John Romero. 

https://5years.doomworld.com/doombible/


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

One of my all time favorite promos..






I must have had the volume on my TV on full to hear it though.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hulk Hogan going wild on the guitar! Was laughing when I saw it as he always said say your prayers , take your vitamins an d drink plenty water if you want 23 inch pythons brother!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

In a time when I was going through severe depression and Anxiety disorder in hospital found out I had blood clots and an enlarged heart due to my weight , since then I listened to Eminem and NWA everyday , I went to the gym since 2017 xmas I've lost 5stone 9lbs I was 17stone six I just weighed myself I'm now 11 stone 11lbs I think Music is a positive thing when u listen to the words I mean I'm no muscle man just really trim , thanks to hip hop I wouldn't be here now!!!

Snoop Dogg getting a star on the walk of fame just proves hip hop / rap is loved by hollywoods board of directors .

Here's a montage of gifs and pics what helped me understand rap culture properly.

Peace.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I associate this song with the formation of The New Hart Foundation...






_What are you fighting for? For what? To satisfy a bunch of people? I don't care about these people! Not anymore! Owen, I love ya!_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Relaxing... Breaking free from toxic opinions, toxic people, toxic society... Enjoying...










Escaping the 10s...










Connecting to the 90s...










Successfully connected to the 90s.










Let's listen to some music! :dance2






Let's see what's on TV! opcorn






Let's boot the PC! :yes










Let's play some games! :yas






And now... Let's learn how to use the Internet, pals! I'm warning you... > It's kinda sophisticated, but it's also such a good shit! :cool2






We did it, folks! We know how to use the Internet! Yeah! :cheer

Now let's chat online with our fellow wrestling fans, shall we? 0

https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/NVvZnAJKyG8/QabbHrIdHsoJ



> Lawler is a great mike personality. Here is more proof:
> (During an IRS vs. Koko B. Ware matchup)
> 1)
> Lawler: "Hey, MacMahon, did you know that Koko's father invented the limbo
> ...


https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/7zi4MRgM_Fg/coqQ-TYc8gsJ



> Jerry Lawler has also said some great comments in the years
> he has been in the USWA.
> 
> One is .......
> ...


Heel Jerry is a commentary table treasure. :lol

https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/DRhtCn2O3lU/Pm5qnr2JZ_YJ



> I can't believe it... nothing anyone has predicted came close to being
> what happened... For once I enjoyed a pay per view as I was not sure
> who the hell was going to win... All in all, I am happy that Vince finally
> listened to reason and let Bret win it all.. He is the best they have...
> ...


This is definitely me when I can't believe that I actually enjoyed a PPV. :lmao

https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/4lrPY5kfyfM/EWsS8Nh0eooJ



> I'm the first to post a full opinion of the show....And let me say that this
> afternoon I was impressed! Yes, this was THE best PPV the WWF or WCW has had
> in at least the last two years... The entire world title situation had us ALL
> by surprise! Don;t anyone even say they knew what would happen, because we
> ...


More WM X praise and also some Owen praise! :dance

I'm feeling wonderful right now and...










I'm a time traveler!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Let's boot the PC!



Sure, let's boot up the PC....


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Somewhat obscure little gem that most people probably won't remember from Windows 3.1.1.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.retrojunk.com/


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

​
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/XWngMAqtdYw/gR5W-tyHVLcJ



> Does anyone know the results of the matches at the Rumble? Could any body
> Give me a commentary? Does any body Know when The Video comes out? Did any
> body who taped it be intrested in selling the video?
> 
> ...


https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/FqmmwCGRw0s/LBupnpYRnbkJ



> Everyone was right. Michaels did end up winning the Rumble.
> But they had to add some "controversy" to explain why the PPV
> ended on a heel victory. I think this is the first time a
> Rumble has ended with the first two people into the ring.
> ...


Ben "Hit Man" Bach and Otto "Hack-Man" Heuer :lol Cool.

https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/vDm5TGu0-5U/rmN13uaRgvMJ



> Here's my report of the Rumble. Once again, because people always say
> that PPV's aren't worth the price, I give my rating in dollars not stars.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review by Jon Mad Dog Steckelberg :lol Enjoyed it.

https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/hY7XRP_LKdA/ArU7QPDEuYQJ



> Three words: Disappointing as hell.
> 
> If the WWF has too many more PPV's like this one, they're going to lose
> so much of their following that HCW will beat them out. The only match
> ...


Funny rant. Mr. Fake Accent, UnderWeartaker, Spam Spam, Hiawatha, Mr. Wrestling Race Car Driver, Sesame Street Kid, Davey Roid :lol The bold part is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

-> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/OxCq-L9LQ5I/57MIIEPcLN8J

1994: "On Monday, I am calling my cable company and DEMANDING a complete refund. I understand and except that wrestling is all a work, but this is the most disgusting thing I've ever seen."
2019: "I'm just canceling my network subscription."

-> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/58PATQj9E30/J2Fr8jmcXoYJ

"Vince McMoron" :lol

-> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/Hq8bJy0IwGU/QYgzLQcrYyoJ

"Vince is a genius" :vince3

-> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/BttIzQQ3VIc/PKBPY7jVcIwJ



> Suckers!!!
> 
> Hello everybody, remember me?!?
> 
> ...


Using a free stream to watch WWE pay-per-views in the 90s be like... :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen winning the Gauntlet and then the Royal Rumble! :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This theme randomly pops into my head every now and then :lol CAPTAIN PLANET HE'S A HERO, HE'S GONNA BRING POLLUTION DOWN TO ZERO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, 1989, I wasn't even born then! :woo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread is now dedicated to my favorite subject: monsters with soda. :lenny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> This theme randomly pops into my head every now and then :lol *CAPTAIN PLANET HE'S A HERO, HE'S GONNA BRING POLLUTION DOWN TO ZERO*














virus21 said:


>


There you go!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

I came here thinking its a thread discussing about actual time travel shit and how or if it may be possible, the consequences if it is possible and stuff like that.

I'm not old enough like all you old bastids to discuss all this old shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I came here thinking its a thread discussing about actual time travel shit and how or if it may be possible, the consequences if it is possible and stuff like that.
> 
> I'm not old enough like all you old bastids to discuss all this old shit.


Some of this stuff predates me, I have no issue. Then again, Im a nostalgia buff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I'm not old enough like all you old bastids to discuss all this old shit.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

You know about MP3s. You know about CDs. You may remember cassettes. You're probably aware of what a record was.

But how many of you remember these beauties?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

8-track tapes???

Like HBK would say at 0:28...






_It's too much, Hunter... It's too much..._


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> You know about MP3s. You know about CDs. You may remember cassettes. You're probably aware of what a record was.
> 
> But how many of you remember these beauties?


Yep. My parents still had some when I was really young


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

One of the greatest commercials ever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone remember these things


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Morgan Freeman narrating on The Electric Company....


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

More Morgan....


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fittingly, this will be my final post.

This is Cheshire.... Signing off.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Appropriate for a Saturday morning


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


>









Emmanuelle said:


>


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

This promo is right up there..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a bit random, but all this talk recently about haters on social media reminded me of how people did it in the early 00's, anti sites :lol I remember I used to read this anti site about Avril Lavigne cos I couldn't stand her, it was basically just this person writing stupid essays on how much she sucked :lmao They were such a stupid waste of time, but social media didn't exist yet and people needed to troll somehow LOL.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coming home from school, popping MW2 in and seeing this:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Back in the 90's i used to play this game.






Thankfully i can still play it via Dosbox when i get inspired to play it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

InexorableJourney said:


>


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


>


MSN Messenger was the shit. I don't know why they had to replace something that was perfectly fine. Funny how we are more 'connected' these days, but I couldn't feel further apart from people. At least the MSN connections felt sort of real.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, that one cartoon did exist


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The original thunder-liger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267350416758501376


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm back after more than 6 months. The first half of 2020 has been insane.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ Welcome back!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284522370116526082


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


>


would it be cool if that was the house that they gave away for free after the first In Your House ppv?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

they actually gave this mascot a voice?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The very best episode of Star Trek, Balance of Terror.





https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JIPI7zxpQc
https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV9c2fj9iPM
https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKoF45apwYk
https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmLdIWMLJOc
https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zaDFdkkBn8
https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYnk4AqUpfA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes me want to cry looking at it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

i love listening to classical music, i was listening to this earlier


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You know what they say, sharing is caring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I dare you to go up to wee jKaSsAgAyN and do that hand gesture.
















SQC confirmed!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I dare you to go up to wee jKaSsAgAyN and do that hand gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Your use of the Muttley laugh was


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wasn't alive then  but 1997 seemed like a fun year.






Not saying that you are old or anything, but what was 1997 like, Manika?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Totally forgot what went down in 1994 in this series.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY ZE STEALER strikes agayn. > BTC


----------

